# A once terribly faded Corsa B...



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all.

This is my 2nd car detail after trying out my Buff Daddy on the C2. I asked my neighbour if she fancied having her corsa done, She said no problem and the rest is in the pics.... no 50/50 because i forgot about taking pics after i did the bonnet! Fool i know!

For this i used:
The 2 Bucket method, Muc Off Uber shine shampoo and a microfibre mitt,
Meguiars Clay kit,
Autosmart Evo - renovation compound,
Meguiars step 2 Polish and then
Meguiars Tech Wax 2.0 paste.
Carplan - Black trim wax for the plastics
and
Meguiars High gloss Tyre gel, for the Tyres of course...
oh, and a new set of trims by the owner!

Opinions welcome and tips would be well apprieciated.

*Before*

























































*Progress*









*Completed*


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Great turnaround.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Brilliant job, neighbour must well happy :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, great turnaround!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No better looking detail than returning a faded car back to a shiny one, great guns.
Congratulations


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

You want an opinion on your work? amazing!!









These pink to reds are always my favourites:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a fantastic turnaround.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Brilliant work, I'd be well happy if it was my Corsa, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## iestynd (Mar 6, 2010)

A new number plate would finish the job of.

Other than that, Amazing work!
:buffer:


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Turnaround there bud. Got one like this coming up. Good to see that it is acheivable. :thumb:


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

Great turnaround. How many hours did you put into it?


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

How do you find the Buffy Daddy?


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all, yes she is looking into getting a new set of plates and also i aint sure all in all how long because i did it every chance i had, panel by panel, when it stopped raining. She was so chuffed and i was too!

Also i think the buff daddy is really good, does everything i want as a starter.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I'll say it again. Don't you just love red vauxhalls!

nice job!


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good work


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Great results, most rewarding colour when its that bad.


----------



## M3-QTR (Feb 28, 2009)

james_death said:


> No better looking detail than returning a faded car back to a shiny one, great guns.
> Congratulations


+1 :thumb:

What did she say when she first saw the car ?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella : and the neighbour now thinks your a magician  

Reminder to self, find friend with pink car :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic, bet the owner was over the moon!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yh, she was really really happy! she told me she was going to book it in for a respray a few months ago but never got round to it! Lucky she didnt! Also another neighbour honestly walked past and he said "spraying the other panels now is it?" and i was like sorry to dissapoint but i haven't gone anywhere near it with a spray can!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice work Rob , thats one of the worst ive seen, credit to you


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just gotta love these pink to red transformations


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job!! :thumb: Amazing what a good polish and a set of wheel trims have done to that wee super mini.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Love it.
Those are the best write up's on here, such an amazing change.

Lambo's, Ferraris...nah; Vauxhall flame red details the best!!!!

You will just have to keep feeding the paint with wax, glaze etc as it will want to go back white again.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Pinks to Reds! Don't we just love them because you can see such a change in a relatively short period of time!

You're tripled the value of your neighbours car! I'm sure she was very pleased! 

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> Great work fella : and the neighbour now thinks your a magician
> 
> Reminder to self, find friend with pink car :thumb:


I'm with you on that! I see one parked up about a mile away and I'm pretty sure someone who works in the local Morrisons has one and I just want to approach them (not that I've ever seen the owners) and say I'll sort that for you! Convinced people won't believe you're genuine as I wouldn't want a penny to do it.....but hey, so satisfying when you can!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Lambo's, Ferraris...nah; Vauxhall flame red details the best!!!!


LoL, thank the lord for a lack of Lacquer :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

great work:thumb: she must of been well chuffed with the results


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

nice one.............bet she thought it was a different car eh

mundo


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

yh she did. she said she was proud to drive it!


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

wow well done!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work and a great turnaround!:thumb:

Really enjoy these pink to red threads. I hope the owner was pleased?!


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind comments  Was amazing to see it come together hope she keeps on top of it now or i'll just have to sabotage it again!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Absolute class mate, that what i started off doing, so satisfying:buffer:

That is what i call paint correction:thumb:

Watch out for that red because sometimes when it looses too much pigment from the paint as soon as it gets wet again it will go white and fade. I had this on a cavy sri once.

Anyhoo top notch bet your neighbours are cueing up now.


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ditto

I had a red Mk1 Astra SR as my first car. It was pink when I bought it but soon sorted that. However you do need to keep on top of it otherwise they can fade quite quickly.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

nice work mate...looks like the lady in one of the pics is close to tears...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

what a nice neighbour you are lol, i'd love to find a pink vauxhall to do as a little project for me, must be good to see it half done, red next to pink


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Love it! No fancy products or 1000 quid waxes and it looks stunning. Fair play to you mate, you've done a sterling job!


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great work you should be proud of that.


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Great work there. love seeing the difference as you progress.


----------



## SuperB (Aug 19, 2010)

Perfect ...Brilliant.... Amazing.... job


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work :thumb:

You kinda have a 50/50 from the front nearside wing to the front door:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Brings back memories of my first proper Detail! Well done.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 29, 2010)

These are my favourite kind of posts on here. It's all very nice seeing the beautiful ferraris and astons being detailed, but lets face it, even with the paint defects, they are already gorgeous motors anyway! 

Seeing little common run arounds like this brought back to something like their former glory is much more satisfying for me. I love how with a little bit of know how and a lot of effort, you can breathe life back into these well used little motors.


----------

